# Working when you have babies...



## Shahzadee (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Well we have decided to take the plunge and move to Abu Dhabi as soon as hubby has all his documents back 

I'm actually terrified because I never thought of emigrating before but at the same time a bit excited because we wont be completely alone, we will be with his own family (who I've met a few times) and I know it will help us provide better for the kids :clap2:

One thing that's worrying me though, is all the jobs I have applied to so far (or looked at with the intention of applying for something similar nearer the time) seem to be 6 days a week  A lot of them also seem to be 9hr days + travel time.

What do people who have very young children do with regards to work? What flexible rights (if any) to people have?

I'm quite prepared to work 5 full days in an office or 6 days as long as there is some flexibility to do some half days/early finishes and/or some hours working from home.

My kids are currently 4months and 2.5years...and it's just not an option to only spend 4 days a MONTH with them and spend the rest of the time getting them up for a nanny ready for breakfast and then coming home just in time to bath them and put them to bed.

Part time work 2-3,000 AED a month, isn't really going to be worth it


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can check at schools to see about an assistance job. That would give you a chance at more reasonable hours. And many might prefer an english native speaker if you will accept their low salaries. 

There are many people from asia that come here to work and save and send money home. They leave their children at home usually. You will have to sell yourself why you are worth employing when there are thousands of others trying for the same job who wont have any conflicts.


----------

